# [solved] Segmentation Fault

## Liquido

Hallo,

ich hatte schon des öfteren ein segmentation fault beim emerge von packeten unter gnome. Bei Chromium knall es, bei Wireshark und auch beim letzten world update vor ein paar Tagen.

Fahre ich xdm herunter und machen es direkt von der console läuft emerge sauber durch.

Hatten ihr das auch schon? An was könnte es liegen?

Gruss und Danke für sachdienliche Hinweise.Last edited by Liquido on Wed Mar 02, 2011 1:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

Ich lehne mich jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster (bin mir nicht genau sicher, ob in dem fall wirklich "segmentation fault" kommt oder was anderes): Ist dein Speicher voll? hast du swap eingerichtet?

----------

## Liquido

Der Gedanke ist gut, aber cat /proc/swaps zeigt mir das /dev/sda2 aktive ist. Also gehe ich mal davon aus das swap aktive ist.

Top zeigt mir Swap auch an, 2Gb an wovon 104k used sind.

----------

## Liquido

ok chromium scheint sich so auch nicht kompilieren zu lassen...ging zwar einiges länger, aber nun hab ich wieder ein Segmentation fault bekommen.

----------

## franzf

Mein erster Gedanke: Du hast einen fehlerhaften RAM...

Kannst du überprüfen, ob es immer die selbe Stelle ist, an der es Abbricht?

----------

## Liquido

Problem gelöst  :Smile: 

Ich hab CFLAGS geändert   :Very Happy: 

von CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

auf CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

Und siehe da, ich konnte chromium unter gnome kompilieren.

----------

## mrsteven

 *Liquido wrote:*   

> Problem gelöst 
> 
> Ich hab CFLAGS geändert  
> 
> von CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
> ...

 

Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Der Fehler tritt vermutlich bald wieder auf. Schau lieber mal nach deinem RAM und der Kühlung. Wenn da irgendwas hinüber ist, erlebt man teilweise die seltsamsten Effekte.

----------

## Liquido

Stimmt...einmal hatte ich es noch, aber das lag vermutlich am clamd den muss ich je nach grösse vorher beenden.

Aber seither hatte ich kein segmentation fault mehr.

----------

## mattes

Wenn du einen Segfault beim Compilieren hast, heißt das, dass gcc den auslöst. Solange du den nicht neu compilierst, haben die CFLAGS keine Auswirkung.

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn du einen Segfault beim Compilieren hast, heißt das, dass gcc den auslöst.

 

Und wenn eines von den vielen hunderten kleinen Test-Binaries die bei den vielen ./configures anufgerufen werden, das auslöst? Entpacken? Der linker? Ein Assembler der aufgerufen wird? 

Immer erstmal Fehlermeldung, dann sieht man was wirklich los is, vorallem liefs mit den anderen Flags.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Vielleicht auch ein voller ccache?

----------

